# snow plow for sale cheap



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

guys

snow plow is a swisher model. It fits all quads and I currently had it on my 700 sportsman and hardly used it. all parts go with it. bolt right on easy install to front a-arms and rear hitch mount. Make off as I really want to clean out my garage. Will except any and all reasonable offers. I live in Trenton Mi. pm me or reply to this message. plow is universal from Cabelas.

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Width?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

i'll measure the width today after work.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Plow is 50 inches wide. As stated about will except any reasonable offer.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Sorry, too skinny. My Rhino is 58" wide.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Guys I finally got some pics of the snow plow. $100 bucks take it. All mounting hardware is brand new and so is the cutting edge.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Do you still have this?


----------

